# My fish story....



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

https://lakerecord.net/2019/02/04/texan-catches-a-record-with-a-fly-rod/


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Very nice! The spawn is just around the corner, maybe thereâ€™s another lake record in your future out there. Largemouth bass are far and away my favorite freshwater fish to pursue with the fly gear. Just the idea thereâ€™s those big 8-9 pound on up fish in the mix makes going after them all the more exciting. 

The bass fishing has really heated up recently on the little lake I live on. They are still deep, but the bite has noticeably picked up the last week. My favorite bass fishing time is coming when the bass start going for the deer hair divers. Right now, Iâ€™m getting all my fish on size 1 Balanced leech Jigs worked in slowly and down deep.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

Nice fish, great record. 
I was on inks lake yesterday and managed 6 bass to 3lbs. On my fly rod. I was using my 6wt fiberglass with an 8lb leader. The fish were in 2-4 ft of water. They are differently getting active in the prespawn. I was using a Redfish crack fly in yellow/Orange (perch color).with large bedchain eyes so it would sink easily. It's time to start fishing.


----------



## CroakerChoker (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice!!! Grew up fishing there and live about 10 min away. I’ve been flirting with the idea of getting on it with my boat and fly rod.


----------

